# NEW MEMBER 6 DAYS POST IUI



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

So glad to have found this site! Myself and my DH have been waiting TTC for between 3 and 5 years, he is 30 and myself coming up 26. Unexplained infertility (so hard to get our heads around). We are currently in our 2WW, six long long long days in and so excited but terrified all at the same time. Everything is so intense, I feel like I'm weighing up every twinge or passing feeling in case its a ''sign'' though I know realistically its too early for me to feel anything. This is the first cycle of IUI for us, a previous atempt has to be cancelled due to too many folicles. Reading this board has already helped so so much, to see the strength and hope help by so many makes me feel so much less alone or freaked out right now, if only there was a leaflet that could guide you through the whirlwind of emotions that the 2ww conjures. 
Just   right now that this might be the start of something so wonderfull for us and for all of you x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bubble,

Welcome to FF!

Just thought I would say hi and wish you luck with your 2ww. I don't really know anything about IUI as I had ICSI. How many embryo's did you have transferred back?

I remember analysing every twinge & 'funny feeling' during my 2ww! It's such an emotional time and no amount of preparation can prepare you for what to expect. 

Anyway just wanted to say welcome & good luck I hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome. FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and even partners often just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling. It has helped me no end on my journey. I find that being able to talk to others who understand what I feel and what I'm going through with regards to treatment has been a god send not only to my family but my state of mind! I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge.

Sending you lots of    on your 2WW. Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IUI Board ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW Board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck,

 

Mini xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies! 

@Emnige congratulations to you on your little bundle of joy in the making!!, though me and DH have been trying for 3-5 years still feel like I know so little about the treatments I'm normally so good at absorbing information, but I feel like my brain blocks out everything other than one step at a time, is ICSI very different from IVF?. IUI is where they watch the follicles and at the point of ovulation pass a catheter up through the cervix to get the ''little swimmers'' as my DH calls them closer the the eggs, after that its down to nature and alot of PMA and   to hope they meet and attach. Officailly at day 7 and going steadily crazy but this place is wonderfull and so informative, thanks again for the welcome 

@Mini Minx, this site is a godsend you are 100% right. many thanks for the links and help


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks hun. I know what you mean hun, there is so much information to take in it can be overwhelming. From what you have explained about IUI, ICSI is quite different. You have to down regulate for up to 2 weeks by injecting a drug into your stomach or leg every day as this puts the body into a temporary menopause to stop you from ovulating then you have regular scans to check that your womb lining is nice and thin then when it is you do two injections a day for around 2-3 weeks to produce lots of lovely follicles which hopefully contain lots of juicy eggs, then when the follicles reach a certain size you have to take a final injection which makes the body ovulate & then have a procedure called Egg Collection where under general anaesthetic a catheter is inserted into the cervix to retrieve the eggs (I found this painful) then sperm is injected directly into the egg & the embryologist checks the eggs to see how many fertilise then those that have fertilised can either be left for 2, 3 or 5 days (5 days being best for them to mature) then you go back in on day 2, 3, or 5 depending on the quality of eggs and fertilisation rates for them to be put into the womb for implantation to hopefully take place. The 2ww is so hard, the first week I was ok but the second week seemed to go so slow. How have you found treatment? Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

@EMNIGE  ICSI sounds similar to what little I know about IVF then? We have one more go at IUI if this 2ww end in AF then hopefully if we still have enough funding left one attempt at IVF, trying to stay positive but really swinging between the two emotions. This is our second attempt at it, the first was the hardest (just because it was all unknown) particuarly when they had to cancel, I was on Chlomid for the initial cycle to stimulate the ovaries but we were left with 3 follicles (one too many) and went directly into this cycle (natural) after AF left lol! This one has been easier but found myself extremely highly strung the week of ovulation I was convinced they'd have to cancel again, particuarly as the testing kit never detected my LH surge so we almost missed them (the eggs) I only happened to have another scan the day of ovulation by a fluke.  The 2ww's a killer eh? Very lucky to have some AMAZING friends who have provided me with chocolate, a shoulder if I need it and wine when the last cycle was cancelled. In all honesty though I think talking to ladies here and reading about their journeys through treatment has made a huge difference already, within 2 days of joining I feel like me and the DHs journey is more 'normal' and thats lots of other people are dealing with the same day to day thoughts whilst going about their daily lives/jobs. Don't know if it makes alot of sense but find that so encouraging and so much less daunting   Anyway I shall stop blurting now


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

ICSI - is the name for which the sperm is injected into the egg. The egg collection, med etc are exactly the same...

Easiest way I think of it is:

*IUI* Follow your cycle and place sperm in uterus. Then its down to them.
*IVF* Egg in petri dish, add swimmers and they swim to fertilise the egg.
*ICSI* Egg is injectected with one sperm. The best can be selected and a higher fertilisation rate. Saying that if you have fabulous swimmers there's really no need for ICSI.

More info can be found here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0 

There are more methers - but I won't confuse the issue... 

Mini xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Mini xx

Bubble85 - Unfortunately me & my DP were not eligible for NHS treatment but fortunately we had enough saved for one funded cycle at a private clinic and I have to say my clinic were fab. Staying positive was such an important thing to me during my treatment. Any negative thoughts I'd banish immediately and just think about the little life/lives that could have been growing in me. It's hard to stay positive all the time but I'm a big believer in positive thinking! Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycles, I can't imagine what it must have been like to experience that. I'm glad to hear that you've found this one easier. The 2ww is definitely a mixed of emotions. Your friends sound amazing. I have to agree with you this website is amazing. I've learnt so much and enjoyed reading other people journeys and sharing my own xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi bubble85
I am on waiting list for a referral appt to local hospital and I am pretty sure it will be iui.. If nhs fund us. It was good to read your process you went through... This place is great for anything your unsure of. Fingers crossed for you!xx


----------

